# embryo adoption



## Holly7 (Jul 29, 2011)

Hi has anybody had or are considering embryo adoption as a single mum? I am probably going to go ahead with this in Barcelona soon and would love to hear from anybody with similar experience...


----------



## Heidi33 (Apr 2, 2013)

I haven't had it but its something I'd consider if my attempts with IUI/ivf aren't successful.


----------



## natclare (May 27, 2011)

Hi Holly, Yes indeed one of the ladies on here has a gorgeous little boy via embryo adoption. I can put you in touch if you like?


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi Holly

My son was conceived via donor embryo. Quite a lot of us here had this treatment successfully. I had a few goes at iui then went for donor embyo and was successful on 2nd attempt. I had Esfet. 

E xxx


----------



## Sheila B. (Sep 27, 2014)

Dear all, I am new in this forum, I am a single women from Germany. I had had a few attempts with sperm donation in a Danish institute. As the attempts weren't succesful, I will start with another method. Egg donation combined with donor sperm is possible in Spain and I am already in contact with two institutes. However, I am afraid, I don't understand the difference between a treatment with egg donation combined with donor sperm in the one hand and embryo donation in the other hand. Also, there is a huge difference in terms of prices of the treatments. Could someone help me to understand the benefits and disadvantages of both treatments? Many thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Sheila - egg donation with donor sperm is what is known as a 'fresh' cycle. the donor has her stimulation, produces eggs, these are collected, mixed with the donor sperm and then the resulting embryo(s) transfered to you. typically with this, the egg donor is unique to you (ie you receive all eggs produced and keep all resulting embryos - freezing any you don't use - assuming they are good enough quality to freeze). you have the choice of egg/sperm donor (to some extent at least - although usually you don't get much info on which to make this choice)
with embryo donation you receive one or two embryos which may come from a variety of sources: it may be that other couples/people having treatment have decided they do not want any further treatment, and donate their embryos. or it may be that the clinic has donors as backup who are not used for fresh cycles - the clinic then makes embryos with their eggs and donor sperm and 'sells' them on. you would have no choice over the donors in this case. 
in terms of success rates, they tend to be on average lower for embryo donation/frozen embryos. 
the cost is much higher for a fresh cycle than embryo donation.
so in summary: benefit of fresh cycle = all eggs/embryos are yours, you have some choice in the donors, success rates can be higher. downsides = high cost
benefit of frozen cycle = lower cost. downsides = often lower success rates, no choice of donor
hope that helps somewhat, others may be able to add to my thoughts
all the best with your treatment, 
Suitcase
x


----------



## Sheila B. (Sep 27, 2014)

Dear Suitcase of Dreams, this helps a lot, many thanks for the explanation!
Now, I have to decide what way I will go. I am having a consulation next week in Madrid at ProcreaTec.


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

Holly and Sheila, best of luck!
I have one frostie remaining which I may consider giving up for embryo adoption in the future, but I am pretty sure that you need a higher number than that... so I was interested in reading this thread and hope you are successful x


----------

